# Im jealous of my best friend, with the perfect life



## sue_88

:(

My best friend has just found out she is pregnant too, and is due 10 days after me. I can't believe we are pregnant at the same time, and I am so so so happy for her, and us and what we will share.

But I can't help feeling a little jealous. She's recently married, blissfully in love and now expecting a family.

I think I'm just a little upset because we had plans tomorrow, but because she's found out she's pregnant and she hasn't seen her husband since, they got cancelled. Which I do understand, it's just hit me because there was no way I thought I'd be single & doing it by myself. I haven't got anyone to share this feeling with.

Is it normal to be jealous? Please reassure me that I wont be jealous forever :(


----------



## whatwillbe

I think it's natural to feel like that Hun, your friend is in a happy relationship and expecting and it must be hard to see that and wonder why you've not been so lucky yourself, I'd feel like that too if it was one of my friends expecting and having her oh there with her through out the pregnancy, whilst me being alone, none of my friends are expecting at the mo , and the ones that are in relationships aren't living the fairytale, so I really don't have much to be jelous of really, I'd be happy for them if they were though, but relationships aren't always the fairytale we think they are, and pregnancy can put great stress on them too, at least being alone it's only you and baby you have to think of :flower:


----------



## sue_88

Thank you for you reply. I'm pretty sure I'm normal, I've just had a strange week.

I've since relaxed a little, it's just when the plans got cancelled this morning I got all emotional and just thought "Why haven't I got an excited Daddy-To-Be" but I can't keep feeling like that, because I haven't and life goes on...literally!

Just me & Bubs. I am very excited that I don't have to share her (or him!) and I can have all the cuddles I want and baby will never have a favourite parent because she (or he) wont have a choice hehe :)


----------



## whatwillbe

I have days like that too , where I think "why can't he be excited too" , do I or baby ever cross his mind ? , I've had a while now to come to terms with him not being there, and it does get easier, trust me Hun, it just takes time :flower:


----------



## Dezireey

My FOB has recently (halfheartedly) been to see his son. He played with him, stared at him and talked to him but not much else. He then had the nerve to say things like, when he's older I'll take him hunting and get him into bikes like I did. He also had the gall to instruct me on the best way to get him to sleep in his cot??? At that moment I thought 'damn! I'm actually glad we are not together anymore and I'm glad it's just me and my son' I seriously don't want to share him with anyone now and I certainly don't want his father influencing him when he's older. I'm actually wishing FOB would disappear forever now. Once you get used to being a single mummy, it's super hard to let anyone have direct input or equal influence than you, you'll be glad you don't have to share. Mummy's who have partners don't know any better and they are used to sharing. Can't think of anything worse than raising a child, breastfeeding them, being with them every night, loving them etc etc and then they decide they want to be a 'daddy's girl' or 'daddy's boy' Hello?? mums do all the hard work!


----------



## Jennifurball

No one's life is perfect, they may have a part that you want, but it doesn't mean they don't have other problems. MIL problems are generally one of the worst, you don't have that to deal with. Try and focus on the positives of your life.


----------

